# Lohnt der Einsteig noch?



## Tharis84 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo an die ROM Community.

Bin eben durch Zufall mal wieder auf die Runes of Magic Seite gestoßen und bin interessiert wieder anzufangen.
Habe sehr lange Zeit nict gespielt und wollte fragen, lohnt sich der Einstieg noch? 

Die neue Rasse und die neuen Klassen machen wieder ziemlich heiß auf ROM.


----------



## Pendron (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
sagen wir es so: Wenn du Pay to Win, Bots, mittelmäßige Grafik, endloses Quest-Grinden und einen katastrophalen Support magst - bist du bei RoM genau richtig. 

Viel Spaß in Taborea!


----------



## Tharis84 (13. Juli 2012)

Dachte das hätte sich vielleicht schon alles etwas gebessert in der langen Zeit.

Hört sich ja nicht so erfreulich an.


----------



## jeef (14. Juli 2012)

Warte lieber auf GW2 in diesem August, wenn du irgendwas "umsonst"spielen willst.


----------



## Tharis84 (15. Juli 2012)

GW2 gefällt mir absolut nicht.
Hab die Beta gezockt und das hat gereicht. Fühl mich da irgendwie nicht wohl.
Geht auch nicht darum gratis zu zocken, dachte einfach nur das sich mal was getan hat und ROM evtl. wieder Spaß machen kann.


----------



## Progamer13332 (15. Juli 2012)

jeef schrieb:


> Warte lieber auf GW2 in diesem August, wenn du irgendwas "umsonst"spielen willst.




gw2 ist nicht umsonst, es gibt einen itemshop den alle totschweigen wollen...


----------



## Zurael (15. Juli 2012)

Gibt nen Itemshop ja allerdings bringt der dir keine Vorteile gegenüber Spieler die diesen nicht nutzen, werden wahrscheinlich Farben und Tränke, Haustiere und Reittiere sein.


----------



## Rebell87 (15. Juli 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> gw2 ist nicht umsonst, es gibt einen itemshop den alle totschweigen wollen...



Schön das du über etwas redest wovon du keine Ahnung hast  Totgeschwiegen wird da garnix, da ist nur schlichtweg nix drinnen worüber man sich aufregen könnte, weil man prinzipiell daraus nix braucht. Die Boosts (halten eh nur ne Stunde) bekommste auch bei bestimmten Events als Belohnung, genau wie Schlüssel für Kisten (zumal die Kisten meist noch 1-2 weitere Schlüssel beim öffnen droppen), und die Kostüme gelten als Statkleidung, sind also im PvE und PvP komplett nutzlos, sehen einfach nur schön aus 


Und was ROM angeht @ TE lass es, hab wegen der neuen Erweiterung letztens mal rein geguckt auf dem Server Munin und bis bis lvl 20 gerademal 2 anderen Spielern begegnet.


----------



## Tharis84 (15. Juli 2012)

Also man muss GW2 schon lassen das es echt eine geile Sache ist da es kostenlos ist. 
Ich weiss auch nicht wirklich was mich in der Beta gestört hat. Grafik ist soweit echt top.
Irgendwas gefiel mir einfach am PvP nicht...Vielleicht weil es ungewohnt war oder weil ich diese Autoattacke einfach zum kotzen fand.
Hatte auch keine Klasse gefunden die mir wirklich zugesagt hat, dabei war ich echt heiß drauf. Aber jeder wie er mag. Ich sage nicht das GW2 schlecht ist.

B2T: Wegen der Erweiterung wollte ich auch wieder rein schauen, aber danke für den Tipp. Hab es auch sein gelassen. Immer noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen MMO mit dem ich mir de zeit vertreiben kann


----------



## Rebell87 (16. Juli 2012)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Also man muss GW2 schon lassen das es echt eine geile Sache ist da es kostenlos ist.
> Ich weiss auch nicht wirklich was mich in der Beta gestört hat. Grafik ist soweit echt top.
> Irgendwas gefiel mir einfach am PvP nicht...Vielleicht weil es ungewohnt war oder weil ich diese Autoattacke einfach zum kotzen fand.
> Hatte auch keine Klasse gefunden die mir wirklich zugesagt hat, dabei war ich echt heiß drauf. Aber jeder wie er mag. Ich sage nicht das GW2 schlecht ist.
> ...



Joa GW2 ist etwas ungewohnt, da die Klassen einfach nicht die üblichen Rollen (Tank, DD, Heal) erfüllen, aber genau das macht es ja ansich interessant, man muss mehr oder minder komplett neue Spielweisen entwickeln um weiter zu kommen^^ Ist halt nicht so ein 0815 massen MMO Schrott


----------



## Belo79 (16. Juli 2012)

Schaue doch mal in HDRO rein....hat mich jahrelang gefesselt und gerade juckt es mich auch wieder in den Fingern


----------



## Tharis84 (16. Juli 2012)

Habe HdRO sehr lange gespielt als es noch ein Abo Modell war. Nachdem es F2P wurde habe ich nochmal reingeschaut und war mehr als enttäuscht was aus diesem tollen PvE Spiel geworden ist.
Questpacks MÜSSEN gekauft werden um weiter zu kommen. Das finde ich ziemlich mies ehrlich gesagt. Ständig grinden um weiter zu kommen ist auch nicht mein Ding.
Schade eigentlich, war echt ein sehr gutes Spiel. Gerade mit dem Crafting konnte ich ewigkeiten verbringen.


----------



## kogrash (17. Juli 2012)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Habe HdRO sehr lange gespielt als es noch ein Abo Modell war. Nachdem es F2P wurde habe ich nochmal reingeschaut und war mehr als enttäuscht was aus diesem tollen PvE Spiel geworden ist.
> Questpacks MÜSSEN gekauft werden um weiter zu kommen. Das finde ich ziemlich mies ehrlich gesagt. Ständig grinden um weiter zu kommen ist auch nicht mein Ding.
> Schade eigentlich, war echt ein sehr gutes Spiel. Gerade mit dem Crafting konnte ich ewigkeiten verbringen.



och, ich würd schon reinschauen. Man kann ne ganze Weile spielen bis man die Questpacks braucht und hat bis dahin auch einige Punkte gesammelt. Bis ungefähr Level 20 sollte man keine wirklichen Einschränkungen haben. Und wenn man sich wie gehabt für ein Abo entscheidet ist es auch wieder ein vollwertiges Spiel. Das finde ich deutlich besser als ein Spiel, dass sich nur auf den Itemshop verläßt und so dort deutlich mehr Kaufdruck aufbauen muss. Das man nun ein vollwertiges Spiel ganz für umsonst erwartet ist weder fair noch realistisch, denke ich.
Ach ja, eine Kleinigkeit noch: HdRo spielt immer noch in einer der stimmigsten Fantasywelten, die hier auch (meist) sehr schön umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Chakusa Cazador (17. Juli 2012)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Habe HdRO sehr lange gespielt als es noch ein Abo Modell war. Nachdem es F2P wurde habe ich nochmal reingeschaut und war mehr als enttäuscht was aus diesem tollen PvE Spiel geworden ist.



Du, das dachte ich auch! War ein richtiger f2p Hasser. Habe bis kurz nach Moria gespielt und musste beruflich pausieren. Habe mir vor kurzen wieder angeschaut und muss sagen das ich an f2p gefallen finde. Ok, würde das nie kostenlos spielen aber es hat sich sau viel getan und das spiel ist richtig richtig gut geworden.

Ach du sagtest das Questpacks gekauft werden MÜSSEN. Das ist Unsinn, wenn du die Erweiterungen gekauft hast und ein Abo hast musst du gar nix kaufen und bringt dir auch nix. Mit dem Abo bekommst du eh 500 Punkte im Monat also kaufst du mit der Zeit sogar automatisch die Erweiterungen mit falls du sie nicht hast. Hab das am Anfang auch völlig falsch verstanden.


----------



## Masura1 (25. Juli 2012)

Dann muss ich auch mal Fragen 

Rentiert sich der einstieg noch wenn ich mir die Box für Chapter 5 am Freitag hole und welcher Server für Neueinsteiger momentan am besten geeignet ist.

Habe nur mal kurz zu Release angefangen aber wieder aufgehört weil ich mit meinem Bruder WoW spielen sollte aber nun mir WoW einfach viel zu fade geworxen und suche deshalb was neues.


----------



## Cydrac (29. Juli 2012)

Testen lohnt sich durchaus.

Bis Level 50 kommt man bequem ohne IS, wenn man nicht in Zeitraffer durch will.

Auf Scabhta trifft man durchaus auch Spieler in jeder Stufe.

Die neuen Klassen bei den Zwergen sind etwas zu arg ausgefallen, allerdings nichts was zu sehr stöhrt.


----------



## Hurgamurga (2. August 2012)

Cydrac schrieb:


> Testen lohnt sich durchaus.
> 
> Bis Level 50 kommt man bequem ohne IS, wenn man nicht in Zeitraffer durch will.
> 
> ...



Ja Scapta, der einzige Server wo noch richtig Gescammt, geflamed wird und mimimimi im WC über jeden Dreck herrscht.
Drei bis Vier große Gilden voller Member, denen man noch nicht mal bei Tage und voller Sonnenbestrahlung Beachtung schenken würde, geschweige denn Nachts im Park begegnen sollte.

Greetings


----------



## mottenfurz (11. August 2012)

Hurgamurga schrieb:


> Ja Scapta, der einzige Server wo noch richtig Gescammt, geflamed wird und mimimimi im WC über jeden Dreck herrscht.
> Drei bis Vier große Gilden voller Member, denen man noch nicht mal bei Tage und voller Sonnenbestrahlung Beachtung schenken würde, geschweige denn Nachts im Park begegnen sollte.
> 
> Lass die Finger von dem Game, dort bekommen die nichts gebacken, ausser Lügen kann Gameforge/Frogster überhaupt nichts richtig machen.
> ...




Tja,ich nehme an da gehts nicht anders zu als in deinem absoult unkompetenten Beitrag,der da hauptsächlich aus mimimi und dergleichen besteht....

Beginnend bei der Schriftversion von Scapta und anderen Kleinigkeiten nehme ich an dass du dich null auskennst....

Erstens hat mir der Support von Frogster ein unabsichtlich gelöschtes Mount wiederhergestellt,
ähm, wer bekommt nichts "gebacken"??
Zweitens wurde ein von meiner Tochter unabsichtlich gelöschter Char ebenfalls wieder hergestellt,
muss schon sagen,wirklich mächtig grosser Dreck,irre ;-))

Oder kann es sein dass du vielleicht einfach nur ein wenig engstirnig in deiner Denkweise bist ??


----------



## Davinho1 (11. August 2012)

Na ja, gibt mittlerweile bessere Spiele mit besseren F2P Modellen...Es kann nicht sein, dass zum Pimpen der Ausrüstung IS Gegenstände nötig sind (die ordentlich ins Geld gehen können), um die höheren Instanzen bewältigen zu können bzw. im PvP wettbewerbsfähig zu sein. Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn man "Makellose Fusionssteine", Aufladungen (in höheren Mengen) und die Aufwertungssteine (bis +16) bei einem Händler hätte kaufen können. Perfekte Aufwertungssteine könnten dann beispielsweise noch im IS sein, das wäre einigermaßen ok gewesen.

Hybrid- bzw- Freemium-Modelle haben schon mehr Vorteile, finde ich...RoM ist ja auch nicht mehr als ein Top-Spiel anzusehen und ziemlich unfreundlich für Neuankömmlinge gestaltet.


----------



## Hutzifutzi (13. August 2012)

Der Einstieg lohnt sich nicht, den wen es sich lohnen würde, währe der Treat nicht seit gefühlten 2 Jahren : " Lohnt der Einstieg noch "


----------



## mottenfurz (14. August 2012)

Hutzifutzi schrieb:


> Der Einstieg lohnt sich nicht, den wen es sich lohnen würde, währe der Treat nicht seit gefühlten 2 Jahren : " Lohnt der Einstieg noch "




Der Einstieg bzw mal ein einfaches Reingucken ins game rentiert sich auf alle Fälle,
mal herumquesten,erleben,was man halt so in einem Spiel machen kann, zudem es bis zu einem gewissen Grad 
definitiv ohne echtem Geld geht,der Rest is bekanntlich ja jedem überlassen......

@Hutzifutzi : Bevor du hier wieder ein absolut sinnfreies Statement hinterlässt 
              bitte ziehe einen Duden oder deine Mutter zu Rate,vier Fehler in einem einzigen Satz tut schon sehr weh
              und lässt schwer an deiner Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln,danke......


----------



## mottenfurz (14. August 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Na ja, gibt mittlerweile bessere Spiele mit besseren F2P Modellen...Es kann nicht sein, dass zum Pimpen der Ausrüstung IS Gegenstände nötig sind (die ordentlich ins Geld gehen können), um die höheren Instanzen bewältigen zu können bzw. im PvP wettbewerbsfähig zu sein. Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn man "Makellose Fusionssteine", Aufladungen (in höheren Mengen) und die Aufwertungssteine (bis +16) bei einem Händler hätte kaufen können. Perfekte Aufwertungssteine könnten dann beispielsweise noch im IS sein, das wäre einigermaßen ok gewesen.
> 
> Hybrid- bzw- Freemium-Modelle haben schon mehr Vorteile, finde ich...RoM ist ja auch nicht mehr als ein Top-Spiel anzusehen und ziemlich unfreundlich für Neuankömmlinge gestaltet.




Ja,da muss ich dir leider in einigen Punkten Recht geben, das Balancing is nach wie vor unter aller Xxx,
IS-Shop eine fragwürdige "Einrichtung" und viele andere Kleinigkeiten, die ein ehemalig sensationell gutes game nach und nach in den Boden fahren,
aber sei´s wie´s sei,ich liebe es,habe WOW angetestet,TERA und andere,aber für MICH ist es gut,
ich werde es weiter spielen bis die Server down sind,komme was da kommen wolle.......


Und sind wir einfach mal ganz ehrlich......
Welches Spiel ist NICHT pay-to-win ausgelegt??
Entweder ich zahle freiwillig oder ich MUSS zahlen um spielen zu können,
da kommt es halt schon sehr auf die Sichtweise und den Geschmack drauf an.....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2012)

mottenfurz schrieb:


> Ja,da muss ich dir leider in einigen Punkten Recht geben, das Balancing is nach wie vor unter aller Xxx,
> IS-Shop eine fragwürdige "Einrichtung" und viele andere Kleinigkeiten, die ein ehemalig sensationell gutes game nach und nach in den Boden fahren,
> aber sei´s wie´s sei,ich liebe es,habe WOW angetestet,TERA und andere,aber für MICH ist es gut,
> ich werde es weiter spielen bis die Server down sind,komme was da kommen wolle.......
> ...



Es geht darum das du dir einen Vorteil(!) für echtes Geld kaufen kannst, einfach so.
Bei den Abomodellen wie zB. WoW, muss sich jeder seinen Kram selbst erspielen und keiner hat einen Vorteil nur weil er mehr reales Geld zur Hand hat.

Ein kleines Beispiel?
In WoW kommt jeder für 13 Euro gleichweit. (und natürlich abhängig wie viel Zeit er investiert, kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Zeit=Geld)
In RoM ist es halt nunmal so das der, der mehr Geld hat weiter kommt und die die nicht 3 stellig investieren wollen nichts mehr machen können auf maxlvl...

WoW ist zB pay2play, du kaufst Quasispielzeit und jeder hat die gleichen Chancen.
RoM ist "free2play", du kannst kostenlos spielen, aber insofern du nicht vergammeln willst wandelt es sich in pay2win und diese Kosten übersteigen die des pay2play meist ums Summen.
Dazu kommt meist noch schlechter Support, miese Grafik und kein gutes Chatklima.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. August 2012)

jeef schrieb:


> Warte lieber auf GW2 in diesem August, wenn du irgendwas "umsonst"spielen willst.



Wenn dann "kostenlos" (was ja nicht ganz Stimmt) und zudem ist die GW2 Erfahrung definitiv nicht "umsonst"


----------



## SireS (17. August 2012)

Was hat ein frisch gebackenes Stück Torte gemeinsam mit einem Stück Torte, das schon verdaut wurde? Nichts, genau. Und genau so verhält es sich mit gw2 und Rom. Wer die GW2-Beta gespielt hat und nicht total auf das Game abfährt, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen und sicher bei Rom gut aufgehoben =)


----------



## Pyronidas (18. August 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> Was hat ein frisch gebackenes Stück Torte gemeinsam mit einem Stück Torte, das schon verdaut wurde? Nichts, genau. Und genau so verhält es sich mit gw2 und Rom. Wer die GW2-Beta gespielt hat und nicht total auf das Game abfährt, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen und sicher bei Rom gut aufgehoben =)



Pfft nach der GW2 Beta steht für mich fest das der Hype um das Game total ungerechtfertigt ist und ichs nicht spiele, aber RoM fass ich trotzdem nicht an da reicht mir schon das Startgebiet wo man genöigt wird Taschenplatz zu MIETEN
Und seid wann ist Guildwars umsonst (naja umsonst vlt schon) aber kostenlos ist es definitiv nicht. Weiß nicht warum jeder glaubt GW wär F2P man zahlt schweiengeld für das Game, wenn auch nur einmalig.
N F2P kann ich kostenlos downloaden, kostenlos spielen ( auch wenn kostenlos spielen nicht unbedingt spaß macht) Aber die Kosten bis man das rausgefunden hat sind hübsch die selben xD


----------



## DerTingel (18. August 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Pfft nach der GW2 Beta steht für mich fest das der Hype um das Game total ungerechtfertigt ist und ichs nicht spiele,



Wenn du dich durch Foren-Hypes anstecken lässt, ist das ja nicht die Schuld der Entwickler...
Ansonsten, nein, der Einstieg lohnt nicht mehr...GW2 steht in den Startlöchern und bietet so vieles mehr, wovon etliche andere MMO´s nur träumen können. Und das beste, von all den Innovationen profitiert der Spieler am meisten!

Und ja, 50 &#8364; sind ja schon ein Schweinegeld...welches viele andere Spiele auch kosten, und keines von denen bietet für das Geld nur annähernd so viel!


----------



## Pyronidas (18. August 2012)

DerTingel schrieb:


> Wenn du dich durch Foren-Hypes anstecken lässt, ist das ja nicht die Schuld der Entwickler...
> Ansonsten, nein, der Einstieg lohnt nicht mehr...GW2 steht in den Startlöchern und bietet so vieles mehr, wovon etliche andere MMO´s nur träumen können. Und das beste, von all den Innovationen profitiert der Spieler am meisten!
> 
> Und ja, 50 € sind ja schon ein Schweinegeld...welches viele andere Spiele auch kosten, und keines von denen bietet für das Geld nur annähernd so viel!



Nochmal...ich war in der Beta dabei von GW2
Sei mir nicht böse..welche Innovationen? Welcher Mehrwert im Vergleich zu andren MMOs ausser das das PvP im Endgabe für Meeles n absoluter Krampf sein wird da die durch die Pampa purzeln bis ihnen das Genick bricht? Hier wird ständig von Innovationen in GW2 gesprochen, ma ehrlich ich seh keine absolut nicht. Alles was es in GW2 gibt war schon in andren Spielen da. GW2 vereinigt das nur in einer Verpackung. Wobei sich drüber streiten lässt ob es im Vergleich zu GW1 nicht stellenweise eine De-Evolution darstellt.
Aber ok, trotzdem lohnt sich RoM nicht zu spielen, ich empfehle AoC oder Lotro, sind im Moment die besten F2P Spiele. Und da man die Spiele auch nicht KAUFEN muss reden wir hier auch von F2P.


----------



## DerTingel (18. August 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Nochmal...ich war in der Beta dabei von GW2
> Sei mir nicht böse..welche Innovationen? Welcher Mehrwert im Vergleich zu andren MMOs ausser das das PvP im Endgabe für Meeles n absoluter Krampf sein wird da die durch die Pampa purzeln bis ihnen das Genick bricht? Hier wird ständig von Innovationen in GW2 gesprochen, ma ehrlich ich seh keine absolut nicht. Alles was es in GW2 gibt war schon in andren Spielen da. GW2 vereinigt das nur in einer Verpackung. Wobei sich drüber streiten lässt ob es im Vergleich zu GW1 nicht stellenweise eine De-Evolution darstellt.
> Aber ok, trotzdem lohnt sich RoM nicht zu spielen, ich empfehle AoC oder Lotro, sind im Moment die besten F2P Spiele. Und da man die Spiele auch nicht KAUFEN muss reden wir hier auch von F2P.



Naja, ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass du an der Beta teilgenommen hast. Ist halt typische Hater-Gelaber von dir, nicht mal ansatzweise aussagekräftige Kritik von dir, sondern lediglich allgemeine Phrasen.

Ohne meine langen Posts aus anderen Threads zu wiederholen:
In welchem MMO kann man nochmal mit jedem anderen Spieler auf der Welt gemeinsam PvE betreiben ohne den Server wechseln zu müssen? (Außer MMO´s die aufgrund ihrer Erfolglosigkeit eh nurnoch einen Server besitzen)
In welchem MMO gibt es dynamische Events, welche ganze Gebiete verändern, den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Gebiets erhöhen und auch Einfluss auf Dungeons haben?
In welchem MMO bieten Events je nach Ausgang unterschiedliche weiterführende Events, bis hin zu sehr verzweigten Event-Netzen?
In welchem MMO kann man als Char mit hohem Level noch Twinks in "Low-Level" Gebieten helfen ohne dass man auf EP, ordentlichen Loot und (das wichtigste) Herausforderung verzichten muss?
In welchem MMO muss ich nicht zwangsläufig einer Itemspirale hinterher eiern und Content spielen, der mir gar keinen Spaß mehr macht, den ich aber benötige um den neuen Content zu spielen?
In welchem MMO ist man dermaßen frei was die Skillmöglichkeiten betrifft?
Ich könnte dich noch etliche weitere Dinge fragen, aber ich glaube selbst mit diesen Antworten bist nicht nur du schon überfordert. Ach ja, die Antwort GW1 zählt nicht  

Und zum PvP als Melee...es gibt nichts besseres, mit meinem Dieb schnetzel ich dir jeden Range-Kämpfer weg. Deine eigene Unfähigkeit einen Nahkämpfer gut zu spielen sollte hier nicht als Maßgabe dienen.
Deshalb meine Antwort an alle die hier reinschauen:
Wartet zur Not bis es möglich ist GW2 kostenlos zu testen, wenn ihr Angst habt 45&#8364; aus dem Fenster zu werfen...es lohnt sich definitiv, denn das Spielgefühl ist mit keinem anderem MMO vergleichbar, egal ob Abo oder F2P, Freemium oder wie sie alle heißen. Wenn einem das Kampfsystem gefällt, dann bietet das Spiel locker Content für weit über 500 Stunden Spielspaß ( und das ist noch recht niedrig gegriffen!).


----------



## Pyronidas (18. August 2012)

In welchem MMO kann man nochmal mit jedem anderen Spieler auf der Welt gemeinsam PvE betreiben ohne den Server wechseln zu müssen? (Außer MMO´s die aufgrund ihrer Erfolglosigkeit eh nurnoch einen Server besitzen)
Muhaaa wie wärs mit EvE-Online? Daher kommt die GW2 Servertechnik

In welchem MMO bieten Events je nach Ausgang unterschiedliche weiterführende Events, bis hin zu sehr verzweigten Event-Netzen?
Würd mir mal Dungeons&Dragons reinziehen, Rift hatte das sogar angenehmer gelöst, da gehen einen die events beim 50. Mal nur noch aufn Sack, aber zumindest verpasst man nix wenn mans dann nur noch Ignoriert. Im endefeekt ist aber auch in GW2 das selbe...nach dem Event ist alles so wie vorher. Innovationswert? Naja wenn man auf vorgekaulte geskriptete Dynamik steht, von mir aus. Will ich was permanentes hats da Gothic und Elder Scrolls ( den ich hab von Games udn nicht MMOS gesprochen )

In welchem MMO muss ich nicht zwangsläufig einer Itemspirale hinterher eiern und Content spielen, der mir gar keinen Spaß mehr macht, den ich aber benötige um den neuen Content zu spielen?
In gar keinen, zwingt dich keiner, aber GW2 hat in der hinsicht auch keinen Content der das nötig machen würde, der Content ist das PvP und da gibts halt keine Itemspirale sondern da wird wieder Makros und Skripte geschrieben bis zum exzess um sich doch n Vorteil zu verschaffen. Daher gibts auch keine Monatsabos, was glaubst du denn wieviele den nach 1-2 Monaten dann nur noch Sporadisch fürn bisschen kloppen reingucken? Die würden alle abspringen bei Abogebühren

In welchem MMO ist man dermaßen frei was die Skillmöglichkeiten betrifft?
In jeden, und selbst wenn du in GW noch soviele hast wird sich am ende ne handvoll kombinationen ruaskristallisieren und. Quantität ist nicht gleich Qualität.
Aber ok, es erhöht natürlich die Chance im Endgame mehr Opfer anzutreffen die man aufgrund ihrer unbrauchbaren skillungen bequem umnatzen kann. 
Aber ok vlt sollte ich Dieb spielen und deine Skillung damit ich nicht wie n Akrobat gegen nen Caster ständig blöd rumrollen muss, da hamma wieder die tolle Skillungsfreiheit


----------



## Hutzifutzi (18. August 2012)

mottenfurz schrieb:


> Der Einstieg bzw mal ein einfaches Reingucken ins game rentiert sich auf alle Fälle,
> mal herumquesten,erleben,was man halt so in einem Spiel machen kann, zudem es bis zu einem gewissen Grad
> definitiv ohne echtem Geld geht,der Rest is bekanntlich ja jedem überlassen......
> 
> ...


----------



## Hutzifutzi (18. August 2012)

mottenfurz schrieb:


> Der Einstieg bzw mal ein einfaches Reingucken ins game rentiert sich auf alle Fälle,
> mal herumquesten,erleben,was man halt so in einem Spiel machen kann, zudem es bis zu einem gewissen Grad
> definitiv ohne echtem Geld geht,der Rest is bekanntlich ja jedem überlassen......
> 
> ...



@Mottenfurz Mein Statement mag zwar etwas unbeholfen daherkommen und die Fehler sind mir auch bewusst, aber was ich mit diesem Statement sagen wollte ist folgendes : Wenn im Forum seit Wochen, ja fast Monaten nichts neues im Forum erscheint als die Frage ob sich der Einstieg lohnt dann ist es eben meine Meinung, das es vom Spiel selbst nicht viel zu berichten gibt. Ich kann mich zwar nicht so gewählt ausdrücken wie die meisten von euch, aber ich muss mich auch nicht als Dummkopf hinstellen lassen


----------



## schmiddie01 (19. August 2012)

Der Einstieg lohnt sich definitiv NICHT!!!
Das Spiel ist so schlecht geworden, dass man nur noch die Haare raufen kann.
Ständige Crits, unterirdisches Balancing, schlechtester Support ever.
Zudem kommt es nicht mehr auf das spielerische Können an, sondern nur noch daruaf wer am meißten Geld und Zeit investiert. Oder aber wer direkt bei Gameforge arbeitet und seine Informationen direkt an die Gilde weiterleiten kann....

Also auf gar keinen Fall mehr ausprobieren.


----------



## mottenfurz (19. August 2012)

Hutzifutzi schrieb:


> @Mottenfurz Mein Statement mag zwar etwas unbeholfen daherkommen und die Fehler sind mir auch bewusst, aber was ich mit diesem Statement sagen wollte ist folgendes : Wenn im Forum seit Wochen, ja fast Monaten nichts neues im Forum erscheint als die Frage ob sich der Einstieg lohnt dann ist es eben meine Meinung, das es vom Spiel selbst nicht viel zu berichten gibt. Ich kann mich zwar nicht so gewählt ausdrücken wie die meisten von euch, aber ich muss mich auch nicht als Dummkopf hinstellen lassen




Also ich hab mir das jetzt ein paar mal durchgelesen aber der einzige der dich als Dummkopf bezeichnet bist du selber,eigenartig.....
Oder kann ich nicht lesen??


----------



## mottenfurz (19. August 2012)

schmiddie01 schrieb:


> Der Einstieg lohnt sich definitiv NICHT!!!
> Das Spiel ist so schlecht geworden, dass man nur noch die Haare raufen kann.
> Ständige Crits, unterirdisches Balancing, schlechtester Support ever.
> Zudem kommt es nicht mehr auf das spielerische Können an, sondern nur noch daruaf wer am meißten Geld und Zeit investiert. Oder aber wer direkt bei Gameforge arbeitet und seine Informationen direkt an die Gilde weiterleiten kann....
> ...





Bitte WAS an die Gilde weiterleiten??
Die neuesten Schlechtwetternachrichten,Börsennotationen oder anderen Klatsch und Tratsch??

Schlechtester Support ever??
Bitte lese mal meinen ersten post,also von schlecht kann ganz und gar nicht die Rede sein,

Balancing nicht das beste,da hast du ausnahmweise mal fast recht,
kommt natürlich auch immer wieder darauf an ob man seine Klasse/Char beherrscht oder sich ständig ziehen lässt
und sich dann wundert wenn man sich pausenlos am Wiederbelebungspunkt befindet....
Klassenkenntnis???
Wart mal,vielleicht dort vorne unterm Weidenbaum.....

Die Sache mit dem IS - Shop hatten wir schon ein paar gefühlte millionenmal in anderen Threats,
jederzeit offen für alle zum nachlesen,
es wird niemand auf nur irgendeine Art und Weise gezwungen Geld zu investieren,kommt immer drauf an was du in dem Spiel erreichen willst.....

Das ist ein Fakt,ich zum Beispiel crafte und koche sehr gerne und mache damit viel Gold,hin und wieder investiere ich auch eine psc,klar,warum nicht.....

Und ja,der Einstieg lohnt sich definitiv,es ist ja nur zum antesten,
ob du dann im Endeffekt weiterspielst oder nicht musst du dann ja selber entscheiden !!
Oder würdest du ein Auto kaufen ohne es vorher Probezufahren??

Glaub eher nicht......

Und da hier nicht wirklich mehr sehr konstruktive Statements kommen ausser von Davinho1 und Sozialinkompatibel
bitte ich einen Mod hier zu schliessen,danke !!


----------



## JDean (20. August 2012)

Also ich als versuchter Neueinsteiger kann persönlich sagen es hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt, ob es was für den TE ist weiss ich nicht.

Mich hat folgendes gestört:

Das Crafting System wird mindestens schon seit Chapter 2 bemängelt weil es einfach nicht lohnt auszubauen... ein Crafting System was mich belohnt für meine "Farmerei" muss schon drin sein.. und nicht der nächste Instanzdrop der mein höchstes Rüstungs/Waffenrezept mehrfach in den Schatten stellt und ich dafür auch noch aus Instanzen Materialien brauche deren Endprodukt dann ohne Wert sind.

Die Community - Gilden suchen? vergiss es unter 65, es sei denn du bist zwischen 16 und 17 findest rumflamerei toll oder bist in einer "Familien-Gilde" und spielst mit der 8 jährigen Tochter deines Gildenleaders rum. Es gibt ganz wenige Ausnahmen. Auf Riocht genau genommen EINE Gilde, auf Scabtha kriegt man im Zonenchat von Valarnas noch nicht mal eine Antwort (und zum probieren kauf ich mir keine Megafone für Diamanten/Echtgeld um im Weltchat ebenso keine zu bekommen).

Das Leveln - siehe Community.. alleine bis 65/72, wenn man nicht zufällig mal jemanden trifft der seine Tagesquests macht und dir konsequent in jedes Monster grätscht und dich per whisper noch zu flamed man soll als "Lowbob" doch wo anders questen.. 

Zum Schluss erwähn ich noch die Diapreise(Ingame erhandelbar) von 50-70k pro Stück..wucher.. man müsste sich für ein permanentes Mount also rund 8-10mil zurecht farmen um an 200 Dias zu kommen.. und läuft dann noch Gefahr beschissen zu werden, kann sich nicht wehren weil das offizielle RoM Forum keine Registrierungen mehr zulässt.. selbst harmlose Einsteigerfragen können dort nicht gestellt werden.

Fazit:

ein schlechtes Craftingsystem, alleiniges schweigsames instanzloses Leveln um sich mit 65 nur noch dem kostenintensiven "Pimping" zu fröhnen und die nächsten Newcomer zu verachten weil man ja nun der ProGamer ist.


Wer auf pubertäre Kommunikation der Marke Blizzard steht, in seinem Alltag sowieso die Brötchen beim Bäcker mit "drop mal 5 Roggen du Nap" bestellt ist bei Runes of Magic bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## mottenfurz (20. August 2012)

JDean schrieb:


> Also ich als versuchter Neueinsteiger kann persönlich sagen es hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt, ob es was für den TE ist weiss ich nicht.
> 
> Mich hat folgendes gestört:
> 
> ...




Dankedanke,du hast meinen düsteren Tag erfreulichst aufgehellt :-))

Selten so viel Müll gelesen aber sei´s wie´s sei,gut,deine Erfahrung,die du mit uns teilst,tut mir wirklich sehr leid für dich,
wenn ich morgen um 11 Uhr 23 kurz ein paar Sekunden meiner wertvollen Zeit entbehren kann werde ich dich auf tiefste bemitleiden,AMEN...

Tja,entweder spielst du auf dem falschen Server,kann ja passieren,
oder vielleicht ist es einfach dein Umgangston den du mit anderen pflegst,
und wenn du ingame genauso mit,sagen wir mal Gilden-Kollegen schreibst,
dann wundert mich jetzt mal gar nichts mehr,
aber egal,danke für deine Mitteilung,wirklich selten über einen post so amüsiert *rofl*


----------



## SireS (21. August 2012)

mottenfurz schrieb:


> Dankedanke,du hast meinen düsteren Tag erfreulichst aufgehellt :-))
> 
> Selten so viel Müll gelesen aber sei´s wie´s sei,gut,deine Erfahrung,die du mit uns teilst,tut mir wirklich sehr leid für dich,
> wenn ich morgen um 11 Uhr 23 kurz ein paar Sekunden meiner wertvollen Zeit entbehren kann werde ich dich auf tiefste bemitleiden,AMEN...
> ...



Die Grafik von Rom war bei Release schon Müll. Es gibt kein vernünfiges Pvp. Die Performance ist grottig, es gibt soviel negatives über Rom zu schreiben, daß ich die halbe Nacht weiter machen könnte. Leute, spielt was vernünftiges und verschwendet eure Zeit nicht mit so 'nem Dreck...


----------



## mottenfurz (22. August 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> Die Grafik von Rom war bei Release schon Müll. Es gibt kein vernünfiges Pvp. Die Performance ist grottig, es gibt soviel negatives über Rom zu schreiben, daß ich die halbe Nacht weiter machen könnte. Leute, spielt was vernünftiges und verschwendet eure Zeit nicht mit so 'nem Dreck...




Entweder spielst du es noch oder nicht mehr, warum schreibst du WAR und gleich im nächsten Satz GIBT, dann weiter GIBT, IST und wieder GIBT ??
Da soll sich mal einer auskennen,du auf alle Fälle scheinbar nicht wenn du dir pausenlos selber widersprichst ;-)

Ausserdem,was bitte ist VERNÜNFTIG??
Ich bitte um eine sachlich konkrete und grad von dir als fortgeschrittenes Mitglied kompetente Antwort,
wenn dir nichts einfällt das mir entspricht 
spare dir die Zeit und die Tastatur-Abnutzung,danke im Voraus !!

"Der Fisch siehts von oben,der Vogel von unten" ...

Kommt immer auf die Perspektive an ;-)

Also für mich hat das berühmte Spiel mit den drei Buchstaben WehOhWeh mit Abstand die schlechteste Graphik,
Charaktere sehen aus als wären sie von allen Seiten in einer Eierkartonmaschine zusammengedrückt worden,
Möglichkeiten der individuellen Charaktererstellung Tendenz Null....

RIFT ??
Die Programmierer haben etwas zu viel illegale Substanzen intus....

Guild Wars ??
Da hats glaub ich soweit ich mich erinnern kann eine öffentliche Ausschreibung in den Kindergärten gegeben
um den Kindern ihren freien Lauf bezüglich ihrer Kreativität zu lassen.....

Herr der Ringe Online ??
Zwerge Müll, Elben potthässlich, Menschen absoluter Schrott....

AION ??
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha,ich glaub ich spring jetzt mal eine Runde aus dem Fenster,
hahahahahahaha,vielleicht beruhigt sich mein Lachanfall wieder,hahahahahah ^^
Puhhhh.....

Ironie off...


Weisst du was ??
Du spielst deins,ich spiel meins,okay??

So absolut subjektive Aussagen sind leider einfach nur mit einem Lachen durchzulesen,
von wegen meiner ist grösser als deiner....

Ausserdem geht der Threat hier mittlerweile in eine komplett andere Richtung,
einfach nur mal die Überschrift durchlesen,da ist nun mal ganz simple Objektivität gefragt
und kein Herumheule,
Sachen wie "das ist Scheisse", "dass da aber auch" und "vorallem dass da ist ultimativer Dreck"
haben hier nichts zu suchen,
man kann auch negative Kritik dezent umschreiben / beschreiben sonst könnte man annehmen
dass viele psychologische Studien tatsächlich stimmen und ein Grossteil der Gamer einfach nur
hirnlose,asozial degenerierte stumpfsinnige Personen sind,
und ich bezeichne mich selber als Gamer ;-)

JA,es lohnt sich mal ins Spiel reinzugucken,wenns dir gefällt feine Sache
wenns dir nicht gefällt einfach Client von der Festplatte löschen,so schnell kanns gehen,
wenigstens hast du dir deine eigene Meinung gemacht und darauf kommt es ja schliesslich an oder irre ich mich??

Geh zum Japaner und teste Sushi,wenns dir schmeckt,fein,
wenn nicht gehst du nicht mehr hin....

Geh ins Kino und schau dir einen Film an,
wenn er dir gefällt super,wenn nicht dann kommt vielleicht so eine Aussage wie "Nein,der Film hat mir nicht gefallen,Punkt",
aber nicht "Der Film war ja ur scheisse",zeugt von sehr engstirnigem Denken...

Viel Spass bei was auch immer ihr tut !!!!!


----------



## Strickbärbel (22. August 2012)

Ich kann Runes of Magic niemanden mehr empfehlen zu spielen.
Wer mal genauer in den offiziellen RoM-Foren stöbert, wird nicht nur einmal lesen was für Eiertänze das CM-Team veranstaltet, um sich aus unliebsamen Situationen rauszureden, ohne eine Stellungnahme zu geben und in vielen Fällen wie dem bekannten "kritischen Fehler" wird den Spielern die Schuld gegeben, obwohl bekannt ist, dass der Client fehlerhaft ist und Überholungsbedarf hat. 
Vor ein paar Wochen wurde der Elfen-Tank (Bewahrer/Krieger) unspielbar gepatcht. Schon in dem Todes-Patch stand die Meldung drin, das aufgafallen ist, dass er so nicht mehr spielbar ist und es eine Woche später einen Patch zur Anpassung geben sollte. In welchem Spiel, spielt man einen Patch auf, der eine bedeutende Klassenkombi außer Gefecht setzt. Hinzu kommt, dass jetzt nach ca. 4 Wochen immer noch kein Patch kam, der die Fehler behoben hat.
Weitere Neukunden-Abschreckung ist die grasierende Hackwelle, die offensichtlich vorhanden ist, aber von Frogster/Gameforge kein Statement kommt und im Forum Beiträge zusammengefercht werden, unliebsames gelöscht wird und sich mit kindergartenartigen Vergleichen versucht wird rauszureden. Es soll ja jeder der das Spiel spielen kann auch verstehen. Klar bei einer USK 12. Ominös ist dann aber wiederum das Pay-Safe-Card Gewinnspiel, welches zusammen vertrieben wird und man erst ab 18 Jahren teilnehmen kann. Gut das auch bei den AGB'S des Gewinnspiels steht, dass keine Daten die man angeben muss um teilzunehmen (Nachname/Vorname) an Dritte weitergegeben oder veröffentlicht werden und etwas weiter unten steht, dass sie von den Gewinnern die Daten öffentlich auf der Homepage preisgeben. Seltsam?! Der PSC-Handel floriert wie eh und je im Weltchat und wenn nach x-maligen Melden an den Support mit Screens nach 8 Wochen die bekannten Leute immer noch fröhlich weiterspammen und - nicht die immer gleichbleibenden Goldspammer in Logar und Varanas Stadtplatz zu vergessen - auch wie ein Feature des Spiels erscheinen, dann kann man schon einen Kreislauf der Geldwäsche erkennen, den eventuell auch der ein oder andere froschige Spieler nutzen könnte, weil der Kaffee seit der Verschmelzung nicht mehr bezahlbar ist. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt.

Vom Spiel selber kann ich nur sagen, dass es ein schönes Spiel war, welches viel Potenzial hatte groß zu werden, aber dank des 'guten' Publishers, der den Rachen nicht voll genug bekam, es in den Sand gesetzt hat. Wer ein Spiel mit gutem Support sucht, der meidet meiner Meinung nach Spiele von Gameforge/Frogster. Entsprechende Threads wie der Support arbeitet findet zur Genüge in den anderen Spielen wie Tera, BountyBay, etc.



@mottenfurz:



> Ausserdem geht der Threat hier mittlerweile in eine komplett andere Richtung,
> einfach nur mal die Überschrift durchlesen,da ist nun mal ganz simple Objektivität gefragt
> und kein Herumheule,


Wer Objektivität verlangt, in einem Thread der auf die persönlichen Erfahrungen der Spieler aufbaut, der ist in einem Forum dieser Art schlecht aufgehoben. Sachlichkeit wäre da besser anzuraten. Jedoch fast jeden neuen Beitrag abwertend zu kommentieren und ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, nur weil nicht die eigene Ansicht unterstützt und wiedergeben wird, geht eher in Richtung Fanboy als in die geforderte Objektivität. 

Dieser Thread ist dazu gedacht, seine persönliche Meinung und Erfahrungen zu RoM wiederzugeben, damit derjenige sich schon vor ab informieren kann, ob er es wagt zu testen und Zeit zu investieren oder nicht. Wer sich an kritischen Anworten und sachlichen Diskussionen stört, der ist in den offiziellen RoM-Foren gut aufgehoben, da dort jeder Keim des sachlichen "Widerstandes" im Ansatz erstickt wird.


just my two cents

Die Strickbärbel


----------



## mottenfurz (22. August 2012)

Strickbärbel schrieb:


> Ich kann Runes of Magic niemanden mehr empfehlen zu spielen.
> Wer mal genauer in den offiziellen RoM-Foren stöbert, wird nicht nur einmal lesen was für Eiertänze das CM-Team veranstaltet, um sich aus unliebsamen Situationen rauszureden, ohne eine Stellungnahme zu geben und in vielen Fällen wie dem bekannten "kritischen Fehler" wird den Spielern die Schuld gegeben, obwohl bekannt ist, dass der Client fehlerhaft ist und Überholungsbedarf hat.
> Vor ein paar Wochen wurde der Elfen-Tank (Bewahrer/Krieger) unspielbar gepatcht. Schon in dem Todes-Patch stand die Meldung drin, das aufgafallen ist, dass er so nicht mehr spielbar ist und es eine Woche später einen Patch zur Anpassung geben sollte. In welchem Spiel, spielt man einen Patch auf, der eine bedeutende Klassenkombi außer Gefecht setzt. Hinzu kommt, dass jetzt nach ca. 4 Wochen immer noch kein Patch kam, der die Fehler behoben hat.
> Weitere Neukunden-Abschreckung ist die grasierende Hackwelle, die offensichtlich vorhanden ist, aber von Frogster/Gameforge kein Statement kommt und im Forum Beiträge zusammengefercht werden, unliebsames gelöscht wird und sich mit kindergartenartigen Vergleichen versucht wird rauszureden. Es soll ja jeder der das Spiel spielen kann auch verstehen. Klar bei einer USK 12. Ominös ist dann aber wiederum das Pay-Safe-Card Gewinnspiel, welches zusammen vertrieben wird und man erst ab 18 Jahren teilnehmen kann. Gut das auch bei den AGB'S des Gewinnspiels steht, dass keine Daten die man angeben muss um teilzunehmen (Nachname/Vorname) an Dritte weitergegeben oder veröffentlicht werden und etwas weiter unten steht, dass sie von den Gewinnern die Daten öffentlich auf der Homepage preisgeben. Seltsam?! Der PSC-Handel floriert wie eh und je im Weltchat und wenn nach x-maligen Melden an den Support mit Screens nach 8 Wochen die bekannten Leute immer noch fröhlich weiterspammen und - nicht die immer gleichbleibenden Goldspammer in Logar und Varanas Stadtplatz zu vergessen - auch wie ein Feature des Spiels erscheinen, dann kann man schon einen Kreislauf der Geldwäsche erkennen, den eventuell auch der ein oder andere froschige Spieler nutzen könnte, weil der Kaffee seit der Verschmelzung nicht mehr bezahlbar ist. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt.
> ...




Vielen Dank Strickbärbel,endlich mal eine durch und durch sachliche Kritik,die ich bis jetzt vermisst habe,
und jein,als Fanboy bezeichne ich mich nicht,
aber da bis jetzt so ziemlich jeder deiner Vorredner eigentlich nur sinnfreie Statements wie die vieler Politiker abgegeben haben
schiesse ich natürlich gerne scharf in deren Richtung,
da es dann auch meiner Meinung nach an Kompetenz mangelt und einfach irgendwas herumgetippselt steht,Hauptsache da steht irgendwas.....

Siehe auch die tollen Kommentare eines gewissen SireS die ja absolut bar jeglicher Intelligenz sprechen,
und solche Personen haben den Status eines "Fortgeschrittenen Mitglieds" ??
Ähm,erkauft ??
Sorry,ein fortgeschrittenes Mitglied sehe ich als Kompetenz in Person an, dem ich Fragen stellen kann,
der mir konstruktive klare Aussagen liefern kann,
aber nicht so feine Dinge wie ( jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang genommen ) Müll,Dreck,usw....

Niveau eines Kindergartenkochs.... [ und das ist noch eine Beleidigung für den Koch  ;-) ]


----------



## schmiddie01 (24. August 2012)

mottenfurz schrieb:


> Bitte WAS an die Gilde weiterleiten??
> Die neuesten Schlechtwetternachrichten,Börsennotationen oder anderen Klatsch und Tratsch??



Tust du nur so, oder bist so? Informationen über kommende Dungeons, Dia-Aktionen etc. Alles zu erleben auf dem Server Riocht.



mottenfurz schrieb:


> Schlechtester Support ever??
> Bitte lese mal meinen ersten post,also von schlecht kann ganz und gar nicht die Rede sein,



Ja, schlechtester Support ever! Nach den letzten Hack-Wellen war die Bearbeitungszeit eines Tickets nicht kürzer als 3 Wochen. Also mal ganz ehrlich 3 Wochen ist echt zu heftig. Würde ich in meinem Beruf drei Wochen für ein Problem benötigen, könnte ich sofort zum Amt stempeln gehen!



mottenfurz schrieb:


> Balancing nicht das beste,da hast du ausnahmweise mal fast recht,
> kommt natürlich auch immer wieder darauf an ob man seine Klasse/Char beherrscht oder sich ständig ziehen lässt
> und sich dann wundert wenn man sich pausenlos am Wiederbelebungspunkt befindet....
> Klassenkenntnis???
> Wart mal,vielleicht dort vorne unterm Weidenbaum.....



Ich bitte dich unwissende Unterstellungen einfach wegzulassen. Ich bin seit den ersten Betas dabei und kann meine Klasse sehr gut spielen. Doch die ganzen "Nuke-Techniken" die ab Tempel dazu kamen waren doch ehct lächerlich. Instanzen wie "HDÜ" waren zu Einführung wirklich anspruchsvoll. Mit der guten alten "Stun-Rota" hatte man noch Spaß am Spiel. JEtzt wird einfach nur noch drauf los gespielt und irgendwie kommt da schon jemand durch. Taktik wird da nicht mehr viel gebraucht.




mottenfurz schrieb:


> Und da hier nicht wirklich mehr sehr konstruktive Statements kommen ausser von Davinho1 und Sozialinkompatibel
> bitte ich einen Mod hier zu schliessen,danke !!



Und ich glaube doch FANBOY. Wahrscheinlich sogar von Gamforge direkt... Mitarbeiter oder Spitzel!


----------



## Lorachil (24. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Senf dazu.
Man möge mir die bitterböse Ironie verzeihen, aber es gibt Sachen die müssen einfach mal raus. Hier stecken schon ein paar Jahre Erfahrung und auch Bitterkeit mit drin. Lest dies als mein privates Kabarettprogramm.

RoM ist an sich ein gutes Spiel, ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen, aber immer noch nett. Was immer wieder sauer aufstößst sind die vielen kleinen Dinge, damit kommen wir zum Knackpunkt die ganze (berechtigte) Kritik geht doch nur komplett gegen den Betreiber.

Stichwort Informationspolitik. Es gibt keine (mehr?). 
Unser geliebter Silberfuchs hat sich ja nun in höhere Sphären verabschiedet, was eigenlich kaum auffällt, da er seit gefühlt 2 Jahren kaum noch präsent war, oder sagen wir es so, hätte er noch weniger getan, würde man es spuken nennen. Inwieweit die Umfrage "EIn Königreich für Eure Gedanken" (siehe off. Forum) dazu beigetragen hat läßt sich nur vermuten. Allerdings wäre das für Frogster/GF ungewohnt zeitnah, also eher unwahrschweinlich. 
Lustig fand ich die Vorschläge im Forum zum Großen Zapfenstreich. Wenn man sich die letzten beiden anschaut, die den bekomen haben, dann passt das auf ungewöhnlich satirischer Weise. Wir hatten den Dr. Plagiatus und den Nimmersatt mit den hässlichen Klinkerbau. In beiden Fällen hätte ich auch einen passenden Musikwunsch gehabt, Falco mit Egoist!

Der Wechsel an der Führung wird aber keine Auswirkungen haben, statt frisches Blut an Bord zu holen und sich mal zu öffnen, wird wieder nur innerbetriebliche Inzucht betrieben, Status Quo eben. Die selben Leute managen ja mittlerweile bereits das RaiderZ Forum, wodurch die Qualität nicht gerade steigen wird. Ich nenne das mal Berliner Model, das Prinzip des Inkompetenzteams praktisch erprobt am Berliner Flughafen und der Berliner S-Bahn.
Wie er sich die Zeit vertreibt erfährt man im NinjaCast 53 (ninjalooter.de), interessant ist hier bereits der Fokus auf RaiderZ. Die selben Sätze "Handwerk wird toll usw." sind bereits 2008 bei der Vorstellung von RoM gefallen, da hat wohl jemand die selbe Präsentation verwendet.

Die Patchnotes sind meist unvollständig bzw. fehlerhaft. Bei jedem Patch scheint Frogster/GF sich selber am meisten zu wundern, was da kommt. Der (offizielle) inoffizielle Patchnotes Fred (siehe off. Forum) enthüllt dann Stück für Stück das wahre Ausmaß. Nur mal zum Vergleich HdRo, zu den Patchnotes gibt es in Echtzeit ein "bekannte Probleme" dazu. Da wird es nicht den Spielern überlassen das selber zu finden und zusammenzutragen.
Volker Pispers würde das wohl als "Bananenversion" bezeichnen. Vor 2 Jahren hatte man meist mehr Informationen zu GW2 als vom nächsten Chapter. 
Bei der Gelegenheit wünscht man sich Entwicklertagebücher wie bei HdrO, STO oder AION. Aber ehe wenn man das mal bemängelt, Vergleiche und Nennungen anderer Spiele sind ja verboten, gleichzeitig will man aber in der selben Tripple A Liga mitspielen.

Im Falle eines Hacks, schauen wir auf den Anfang des Jahres zurück, waren zuerst ein mal die User selber schuld (sind sie eigentlich immer noch). Erst als sich nichts mehr verheimlichen und unter den Teppich kehren lies erfolgten die entsprechenden Maßnahmen und Informationen. 
In diesem Zuge ganz großartig, das man seit dem das bis dahin geheime 2. Passwort (ehemals für Shop) nun auch für den Login verwenden darf. Ach ja Passwörter, eines für das Login ins Spiel, dann noch das zweite zum Check. Dann noch eines für das Forum (falls das Anmelden mal wieder funktioniert), dann noch eines für den Support, ein Accountpasswort zum Diamanten aufladen .... usw. 
Viel komlizierter kann es bald nicht mehr werden, aber ich bin sicher die arbeiten schon dran.

Gemeldete Bugs existieren teilswiese seit Jahren oder werden je nach Event wieder reaktiviert. Dann erfolgt der der Verweis auf die Weitergabe an Runewaker, das wars dann auch schon. Hier wird immer die Verantwortung zum Entwickler geschoben. Leider hört man von denen gar nix, persönlich glaube ja Tony Tang hat sein Geld in Hüftgold angelegt und läßt sich mittlerweile in Nordkorea als "geliebter Führer" ansprechen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Yeti zu finden ist größer als ein Statement von Runewaker zu erhalten. So wie es F/GF nicht schafft mit den Comm zu sprechen so scheit auch die Kommunikation mit dem Entwicklern zu sein. Selbst der älteste Wunsch nach einem Characktertransfer ist immer noch nicht möglich und wird es wohl auch nie sein. Allerdings kann man so auch keine Server abschalten oder zusammenlegen, falls die Population mal schwindet. Es geht nur eine Ausnahme, wenn der IS mal nicht gehen sollte, der läuft aber seit der Open Beta hervorragend. Ob man den IS braucht oder nicht und die letzten Preissteigerungen, das soll jeder selber entscheiden. Da mag ich hier auch nicht diskutieren. 

Das Schema im Umgang ist Beschwichtigen, wegreden oder bei besonderer Hartnäckigkeit in Fragen wird auf die Alterseinstufung P12 verwiesen und die Schreiberlinge fangen an die Sache kindgerecht einem dreijährigen zu erklären. 
Beispiel gefällig: " ... Am einfachsten ist es, wenn ihr euch eine mittelalterliche Burg vorstellt: Es gibt eine Burgmauer (Firewall), Soldaten (Virenscanner) und Milizen (Datenprüfung) die eine Zugbrücke (Login) bewachen, über die man in die Vorburg gelangt (die Benutzeroberfläche der Software in die eingeloggt wurde). Dahinter gibt es noch die Hauptburg (die Software). An die Hauptburg angeschlossen ist der Bergfried (Datenbank). Ihr kommt als Reisende an die Zugbrücke, diese wird für euch herunter gelassen und ihr könnt ins Spiel. ..." (Quelle: https://forum.runeso...=1#post4286878) 
An dieser Stelle wird selbst der blödeste Vollidiot sich in seiner Intelligenz beleidigt sehen. Ansonsten wird immer brav auf die Forenregeln verwiesen undabgeschlossen.

Stichwort Diamantenhandel. 
Vor langer Zeit war es mal möglich im Auktionshaus Items sowie Gold gegen Diamanten zu tauschen. Durch Goldsellerei wurde diese Möglichkeit wurde 27.05.2009 "temporär" deaktiviert. Die Lösung erfolgte zeitnah im Dezember 2010. Statt der vorgeschlagenen, einfachsten, schnellsten und unkomlizierteste Lösung, im AH die Diamantenpreise in Schranken zu setzen, wurde ein Dia NPC geschaffen, imitiertes Umtauschen zu festen Kursen. Ein unnötiger Aufwand (geschätzt 6 Monate für Standort und Namen des NPC) und vorher noch eine Umfrage.
Stichwort Goldseller:
Mein Eindruck: Wir können den Krieg nicht gewinnen, also führen wir ihn gar nicht erst. Dafür sperren wir jeden Käufer eine Woche und sein Gold darf er behalten. Das schreckt ab. HA HA. Beispiel gefällig: Die Funktion "Spam melden" erstellte ehemals ein Ticket, jetzt setzt sie den Spammer auf eine Blacklist, bis zum nächsten Start des Clients. Noch lustiger: Die GM befinden sich seit (also immernoch) 2011 in der Beta in homeopatischen Dosen auf den Servern. 
Stichwort Support:
Gern denke ich an das RTL Gamescom Special vom letzten Jahr zurück. So stelle ich mit den da Support vor.
Kurz gesagt, praktisch oder spürbar nicht vorhanden.

Dagegen spricht natürlich der Erfolg
An Anfang unheimlich gehypt, dann selber nicht mit dem Erfolg klargekommen.
Ab da nur noch Marketing. Werbung, Berichte, Aktionen, Artikel. 
Eine interessante Strategie übrigens, man stellt keine Mitarbeiter ein, man kauft Netzwerke bevorzugt Journalisten. 
Beispiel gefällig: Die zwei Giga Moderatoren wurden übernommen, damit deren Bekanntheitsgrad und Verbindungen. Jetzt blicke ich mal schnell zu ACR und Stryking rüber und entdecke wieder das gleiche Muster, sind ja auch die selben Leute.

So, genug geschwafelt. Jetzt gehts mir besser.

Kurz gesagt, ausprobieren schadet nicht und längerer Freude steht nichts im Weg, wenn man mit den oben genannten Punkten leben kann. Kleiner Tipp, für die ersten Schritte würde ich den Web Client nutzen, funktioniert scheinbar und spart den Download des Clients. 

Nein ich spiele nicht mehr aktiv ich les nur noch Forum  und halte mich von allem fern, was dieser Betreiber zu bieten hat.


----------



## Belo79 (25. August 2012)

*Meine *Erfahrung mit ROM:

1.) Installiert
2.) 2 Minuten gespielt
3.) Deinstalliert

Ganz ehrlich, es gibt wesentlich bessere Titel im F2P Bereich.
Mir würde kein einziger Grund einfallen, warum man ROM spielen sollte (außer man wenn man vielleicht von Anfang an dabei war)


----------



## mottenfurz (26. August 2012)

schmiddie01 schrieb:


> Tust du nur so, oder bist so? Informationen über kommende Dungeons, Dia-Aktionen etc. Alles zu erleben auf dem Server Riocht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Urlaub leider wieder vorbei,da muss ich doch glatt noch was loswerden hier....
Gut,also ich musste zweimal den Support kontaktieren,hat beide Male bestens geklappt,
bei dir scheinbar nicht,tut mir für dich leid.....

Apropos Taktik,bin letztens wieder mit Gilde und Twink durch HdÜ durch, ca.2 Stunden und etliche Male gestorben,
soviel zum Thema Taktik.....
Jo,mit meinem Krieger/Schurken bin ich in 20 Minuten solo durch,will dich damit nur in deiner "Nuke"-Aussage stützen ;-))

Tut mir leid schmiddie01,so schwache Statements wie du hier hinterlässt sind nun mal nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen,
aber man braucht ja auch Sachen zum Schmunzeln ;-)

Da fährt dein Nachredner Lorachil etwas schwerere Geschütze auf,lies dir ein paar Mal seinen Post und vorallem die letzten Zeilen durch,
da kannst du noch sehr viel von ihm lernen....

Keine Sorge,ich werde hier nichts mehr schreiben,hab wahrlich wichtigere Sachen zu tun ,
PN´s für etwaige Tipps und dergleichen werden selbstverständlich beantwortet,whatever....

Viel Spass euch allen bei und in was auch immer ihr tut !!!

greetz


P.S. : @schmiddie01 ,die Firma heisst GAMEFORGE und nicht Gamforge ;-)
       Bitte erkundige dich oder stelle vorher Nachforschungen an bevor du hier jeglichen Threat zumüllst,
       Danke !!!
P.P.S. : Nein,weder "Fanboy" ( ähm,die Wertigkeit dieses Ausdrucks treibt mir mein Mittagsessen hoch ...),
         noch Angestellter von Gameforge noch "Spitzel" ( bisschen zu viel James Bond geschaut *gröööhl* ),
         bin sogar im offiziellen RoM-Forum gesperrt weil ich Frogster ein wenig zu nahe trete,
         mittlerweile Perma-Ban,soviel zu deinen äusserst lachhaften Vermutungen *hahaha*
....und tschüss....


----------

